# Papers lost. Anyway to regain?



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

When we bought 4 registered does(3 years ago), they came with papers. Grandma accidentally threw them away, and we dont know who bred them. (We bought them at a local auction. Is there any way to regain their papers..? We have no info on them, besides approx age. 

:hair: :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the goats have been tattooed, you can contact the registry they would have been registered with those tat sequences to see who they came from, and then contact the breeder as you'll need signatures on bills of sale etc to be able to register.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that's too bad.  Yes, I agree with Liz...you can check for tattoos and try and track down the breeder. Crossing my fingers they're tattooed. :hug:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Did you transer the papers into your name?
If so, call the registry and ask for duplicates.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice given, hope you can track the breeder down, if you didn't register them into your name. :hug:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Check with the auction house to see if they can put you in contact with who sold them.


----------

